# Should I have more txt?!!!!



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi
I haven't been on the site for ages, but I feel that the time is now right to start thinking about having more txt, but I just cant make my mind up and I was hoping to find out what others had decided, and how they found having txt when they already have a child to look after?!!!! (hope that makes sense!!!)

Anyway, I had my gorgeous Ewan on my 5th txt attempt, he was a FET, and I feel so blessed to have him that I am feeling guilty about wanting to try again. When I found out that my txt had finally worked I thought if I have a healthy baby, I will not go down this awful road again. But here I am Ewan is now 14mths old and I can start to feel all those yearnings and desires creeping back. I would love to have a brother or a sister for Ewan.

I still have 7 frosties left, (although they are in Wiltshire and I now live in Staffordshire) and while I have them I know there is always hope, but am I brave enough to take the plunge again!!!!

Can anyone tell me their experiences of going through txt, when they already have a child to look after, how do you cope? Is it easier second time round? Also has anyone any experience of having frosties moved to another clinic? If I have txt I would like to have it at the same hospital, but I don't know if they will treat me now I live so far away. (I would be paying for txt tho , so perhaps it wouldn't matter?)

Sorry this message sounds so garbled, trying to write it fast before Ewan wakes up form his nap!!!!

Any views would be greatly appreciated

Thanks
Kate


----------



## spangle (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Kate

Know how you are feeling. Check out my history ! 

My dd keeps me going for a sibling as I know how precious waited for and cried over ICSI/IVF babies are. All the pain and tears are part of this painful journey. She makes everything worthwhile. I only need to look at her and all my multi cycles for number 2 are worth it. The longer I wait the more precious she becomes. I can honestly say I am doing everything I can for a sibling. She would love a baby sister/brother and has asked many times. It is hard at times arranging appointments but infact the new clinic I have gone to in Staffordshire are fab regarding appointment times.

I am involved with St.Jude's support group and have made some great friends at RSH support group. I transfered some frosties from Shrewsbury to St.Jude's Wolverhampton. St.Jude's learnt me a dry shipper and I transported them in my car.

Hope I've been a help  

take care,ss

love

Spangle


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi Spangle
thanks for your reply, its always helpful to hear other peoples stories and experiences. I was really interested to see that you transferred your frosties by car, I had know idea that you could do that, so that is worth knowing, thanks.
Are you going to be having more txt?
I think I have made my mind up that I want to try again, its just taking that plunge, i've decided that the first step is to contact my old clinic in Wiltshire and see if they will agree to treat me and then we can take it from there.
Thanks again for your reply 
Love Kate


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there,
You can see through my history that I have been through it. I just had to be so organised and I think you have to know that you are in the correct frame of mind to handle it all. I live in the North East and travelled to London every other day during my last course of IVF. My 2 year old son came with me every time! I am sure it was my frame of mind that helped me to get through. We are having one last attempt later this year. I wish you both luck in whatever you decide!
Love Prija


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Kate

like you i thought once id had my little miracle then my life would be complete but like you the yearning & the need to be pregnant again is strongly felt.  DS was 18 months old when we had a fresh cycle & to be honest i didnt have a problem going to appointments at all, when that ended in mc i thought i couldnt do it again as i was so heartbroken.  but time does heal & the need to try again kicked in so i had a third fresh cycle.  well that became a mc to & now i am on my last chance with the only 2 frosties i had. 

i think in terms of hospital tx wise it is easier with frosties as i only had to have one scan & then go for the ET so time wise it was easy.  its only now on my 2ww i am trying to keep DS occupied & not bored without going very far in case he wants me to carry him & i cant pick him up without worrying that is what im finding quite difficult but DH has arranged his days off so he is home with him 2 days a week & then the days i would usually be working DS is in nursery for a few hours so much as id like complete rest (although that didnt help last time & DH had 3 weeks off with me) im taking it as easy as i can with a potty training toddler!

i know you would like to go back to your old hospital - its always nice to be in safe familiar hands - but tx wise it may be less stressful & frantic if you could transfer your frosties to a unit more local to you but im sure as your paying your old hospital would be happy to have you back & it would save moving the little frosties!

good luck

lol  mo x


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Kate,

It looks as if you were pretty local to me before you moved - we're also in Wiltshire. Even though we got lucky on our first ICSI cycle and have 4 year old twins, the desire for more children didn't go away after they arrived as I was anticipating. We started TTC again when they were 6 months old and 4 years later are about to go through a second ICSI cycle. 

We've moved from the area where we lived when we had our previous cycle and originally planned to have our upcoming cycle more locally to here. But the clinic that we decided on seemed to be much more focused on money making than our previous clinic and it didn't feel right. So we've gone back to our old clinic in London even though it meant waiting an extra 6 months to start treatment and a much longer travelling time. 

We've taken our two with us to one appointment so far and they'll be coming to the next appointment as well, although I do feel guilty having my children there when other couples there are still trying to achieve their dream. But logistics mean that we haven't had many other options.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Jules


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi

Thanks for your replies, it is really good to hear how other people have coped with txt 2nd time round.

Prija-I dont know how you did all that travelling while going through your last txt, you must have been very organised, I wish you luck for your next txt.

Jules-I hadn't thought of taking Ewan to appointments with me, it would certainly make it easier from a logistics point of view, but like you I would feel guilty sitting with him in the waiting room with couples who are still struggling to have their 1st baby, but I suppose if there is no other way then we will have to do it.

Mo-I think you are right it will be easier because I already have my frosties, I think I only had to go to the clinic for 2 scans and the ET for my last FETs, so its certainly not as intensive as IVF. I wish you all the best for this 2ww, it is def the hardest part of the whole txt cycle, I thinking positive thoughts for you.

Thanks again for your replies

LOL
Kate


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Girls,
When I went through my first course of ivf, my oldest son was 4. I had no option but to take him to most appointments with me. I mentioned to the nurse that I felt guilty about doing this and she said that I musn't as patients had actually been asked about this, and the general consensus was that it gave hope to them seeing other children in the waiting room and seeing people prepared to go through it all again. I hope this helps!
Lots of love,
Prija


----------

